# Aftermarket Fein blades



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew 
and I agree with you that fein is a little expencive and its good to find alternative if possiple
on the aftermarket ,mthow its difficult in Denmark but I think bosch´s can be used on fein too
and if you have a dremel I think its BD cutting whells hold longer 
but I gess we just have to look out and share the info then will the orignal brand is forced down 
in prices too little by little

take care
Dennis


----------

